

H.265 is so slow that it's impossible to even test - powertower
http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/archives/360

======
Terretta
_At this rate, it would take a full two weeks to encode 10 seconds of HD
video. On a Core i7. This is not merely slow; this is over 1000 times slower
than x264 on “placebo” mode._

Computers have gotten much faster since May 2010?

~~~
jere
>Computers have gotten much faster since May 2010?

Really?

I've wondered this for a while.... from my (idiotic consumer) perspective it
seems like we are moving at a snail's pace. If I buy an iMac today, it comes
with the exactly same processor as it did 13 months ago. Almost exactly the
same as a year before that (all had quad cores at various configurations). And
it's not really any different browsing custom PC vendors if I want to keep
prices reasonable.

Shouldn't I be able to get a quad-core 7ghz for $2000 by now according to the
corollaries of Moore's Law?

~~~
27182818284
I am not an expert in this field, but I agree with you from the consumer
perspective. E.g., the new macbook airs don't seem radically faster than my
macbook from a few years before, it is just thinner. It seems like Moore's law
is dead/dying and instead being replaced by Koomey's law, as others have noted

[http://www.economicsofinformation.com/2011/09/is-koomeys-
law...](http://www.economicsofinformation.com/2011/09/is-koomeys-law-
eclipsing-moores-law.html)

------
SageRaven
I recall the days where I'd start mp3-encoding a freshly-ripped CD and find
something to do for an hour or two. I recall the days where I'd render the
demo files for PoV-Ray at the highest quality at my PC's max VGA resolution
(800x600) and then go to sleep, wake up in the morning to check the progress
(half-way done -- w00t!), then come home from work to see one of Dan Farmer's
eerie creations completely rendered.

I have no problem with processes that are so computationally-intensive that
they are rendered impractical. Hardware will either catch up and it will be
adopted, or it won't.

The proof is in the pudding, though. How does the H.265 encoded stuff _look_?

Perhaps the new spec is aiming to benefit huge media companies that can afford
vast runs on a GPU cloud to encode, thus preventing us little folks (or the
warez scene) from taking advantage of halving the bandwidth/space requirements
(or doubling the video quality).

------
andybak
Two years old: 05/07/2010

------
powertower
From the other thread:

1\. At the reported speeds, it would take 3 years on a 100 machine cluster to
encode a 1.5h movie like this.

2\. It's 10x better today (fact?). So you'll only need 4 months on that
cluster.

------
powertower
Looks like this thread has been taken off front-page. Why?

------
RyanMcGreal
> 05/07/2010

